# Renderszenen



## Der_Herm (14. Januar 2008)

weis jemand ob man bei pc spielen die ingame rendervideos (also nich die mit ingame grafik) irgendwie besser abspielen kann? ich finde die sind immer schlecht aufgelöst und haben manchmal die fehler die man mit vsync ausschalten könnte bei ingame grafik


----------

